# nós e nóis / butiá



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Em Portugal, pelo que ouvi no Forvo, esse pronome se pronuncia com um chiado bem curto ao fim, ficando como que *nóix*. Cá em São Paulo pelo menos, fica *nóiiis*. Como se pronuncia verdadeiramente em Portugal, se a minha observação estiver errada, e como se pronuncia no resto do Brasil? Há uma pronúncia padrão indicada pela ABL?

*****

  Estava eu assistindo um vídeo dum Gaúcho ensinando a um gringo o seu falar e eis que ouço a expressão «Cair butía do bolso». Naquela hora, parei o vídeo e tentei repetir isso e o falei como está escrito. Ouvindo-o outra vez, saquei que a última sílaba da frutinha se diz como se fosse *tcha. *Qual é a pronúncia correta, normativamente? Os gaúcho costumam fazer essa troca de *tia* por *tcha*?


----------



## guihenning

Para consultar a pronúncia portuguesa, pode acessar o Dicionário Fonético ou, como já postei inúmeras vezes, o dicionário da Infopédia. Se o fizer, verá que em Portugal não há ditongação. A pronúncia é [nɔʃ] , não [nɔjʃ]  como no Rio de Janeiro e nalguns outros lugares do Brasil.

A ABL não se mete com ortoépia. O consenso popular geral é que a pronúncia "melhor" e "correta" seja sem o ditongo.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

guihenning said:


> O consenso popular geral é que a pronúncia "melhor" e "correta" seja sem o ditongo.



Que no Brasil soaria de que jeito? Ou nesse caso, se assemelha a de Portugal?

Não consigo ver a diferença, já que não manjo de transcrição.


----------



## guihenning

guihenning said:


> O consenso popular geral é que a pronúncia "melhor" e "correta" seja sem o ditongo.


Pronúncia popularmente considerada mais correta: nós
Pronúncia popularmente considerada menos correta: nóis (_ói_ é um ditongo)


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

guihenning said:


> Pronúncia popularmente considerada mais correta: nós
> Pronúncia popularmente considerada menos correta: nóis (_ói_ é um ditongo)


 Sim, mas quero um audio. Os do forvo falam com ditongo. Por isso que perguntei a pronúncia de outros brasileiros.


----------



## Alentugano

Sério que você ouviu portugueses falando noix? Acho meio difícil.. a menos que estivessem tentando falar como os brasileiros.


----------



## englishmania

Ninguém em Portugal diz "nóich". Dizemos "nóch".


----------



## machadinho

Alentugano said:


> [...] a menos que estivessem tentando falar como os brasileiros.


Qualificar 'brasileiros', pois nem todos falamos assim.


----------



## Alentugano

machadinho said:


> Qualificar 'brasileiros', pois nem todos falamos assim.


Eu sei disso, mas como essa pronúncia só existe no Brasil, a inferência óbvia era “como os brasileiros que fazem essa ditongação”.


----------



## machadinho

Está certo.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Opa. Agora que vi que escrevi errado. Ouvi *NOx *(ou algo parecido).

Parece que me cairam os butiá do bolso.


----------



## meencantesp

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Estava eu assistindo um vídeo dum Gaúcho ensinando a um gringo o seu falar e eis que ouço a expressão «Cair butía do bolso». Naquela hora, parei o vídeo e tentei repetir isso e o falei como está escrito. Ouvindo-o outra vez, saquei que a última sílaba da frutinha se diz como se fosse *tcha. *Qual é a pronúncia correta, normativamente? Os gaúcho costumam fazer essa troca de *tia* por *tcha*?



“Butia” certamente não é, porque é uma oxítona essa palavra. A pronúncia natural é “butchá”, como um ditongo crescente. Eventualmente, na leitura rápida, vai ser pronunciada como “butchiá” mesmo, com um hiato. Essa expressão nossa (“me caiu os butiá do bolso”) é interessante porque, além de usar o dativo, tem erros de concordância. “Me caíram os butiás do bolso”, a forma mais “correta” (ou mais ainda “Caíram-me os butiás do bolso”) seria engraçada se fosse falada.



Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> como se pronuncia no resto do Brasil?



Aqui onde eu vivo no Rio Grande do Sul, o mais normal é “nós”, sem ditongação e com o o esse não chiado. Muito eventualmente se ouve alguém falando “nóis”, e, a depender do círculo social, a muitos creio que isso provavelmente gere estranhamento. Mas sinceramente não parece que a forma “nóis” seja vista como uma pronúncia considerada menos correta pelas pessoas comuns, até porque vários jornalistas de grandes canais de televisão. como a Miriam Leitão, por exemplo, a usam. O ex-presidente Fernando Henrique Cardoso diz “nóis” também. Acho que o “nóis” é malvisto mais no Sul e quem sabe (muito quem sabe mesmo) em São Paulo, porque no resto do país o padrão é ditongar sempre, mesmo nas classes mais altas. (_Hipótese provavelmente errada_).


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> [...] porque no resto do país o padrão é ditongar sempre, mesmo nas classes mais altas.


Falso. Favor não disseminar desinformação intencionalmente.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Falso.



Não sei quantitativamente, mas no caso de “nóis” é bem fácil perceber que é amplamente usado até por intelectuais, por gente de classe alta e que seria teoricamente mais “letrada”. De qualquer forma, há muitos que não ditongam em “nós” mas ditongam em outras palavras, o que já mostra que esse fenômeno é instável, não é muito padronizado. Já tive uma professora que me disse que pronunciar “mas” como “mais” era algo a evitar, muito embora uma outra professora (também de português) pronunciasse “mas” assim.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Não sei quantitativamente, mas no caso de “nóis” é bem fácil perceber que é amplamente usado até por intelectuais. De qualquer forma, há muitos que ditongam não ditongam em “nós” mas ditongam em outras palavras, o que já mostra que esse fenômeno é instável, não é muito padronizado. Já tive uma professora que me disse que pronunciar “mas” como “mais” era algo a evitar, muito embora uma outra professora (também de português) pronunciasse “mas” assim.


Mesmo assim, o fim do post #13 continua falso. E a sua Globo não é fonte fidedigna de pronúncias.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> E a sua Globo não é fonte de pronúncias.



Bom, não é necessário ler um atlas linguístico pra saber, por exemplo, que no Brasil o mais comum é, em vez de pronunciar “rato” como seria no espanhol, realizar uma redução do ó. Da mesma forma, sobre a ditongação, é possível chegar a uma conclusão mínima sobre isso pensando no seguinte: se a fala bem-vista costuma ser a dos mais letrados, e jornalistas de elite são letrados e, ao vivo, estão tentando parecer mais formais do que são naturalmente e ainda assim realizam a ditongação, o natural é que se pense que esse fenômeno não é tão malvisto assim. É claro, contextualizando um pouco mais, isso vai ser percebido ainda melhor comparando os jornalistas de certas regiões com os de outras.

De qualquer forma, era só uma hipótese. Eu deveria ter estendido o “acho” a todo o fim da minha resposta. Risquei a parte que refere.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> [...] em vez de pronunciar “rato” como seria no espanhol, realizar uma redução do ó.


Estás misturando alhos e bugalhos. A redução do 'o' no fim é um traço geral da língua, ao passo que 'nóis' é um traço de dialeto quando não de idioleto.


----------



## Nonstar

Não é _nóis_, é _nói_.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

meencantesp said:


> “Butia” certamente não é, porque é uma oxítona essa palavra. A pronúncia natural é “butchá”, como um ditongo crescente. Eventualmente, na leitura rápida, vai ser pronunciada como “butchiá” mesmo, com um hiato. Essa expressão nossa (“me caiu os butiá do bolso”) é interessante porque, além de usar o dativo, tem erros de concordância. “Me caíram os butiás do bolso”, a forma mais “correta” (ou mais ainda “Caíram-me os butiás do bolso”) seria engraçada se fosse falada.
> 
> 
> 
> Aqui onde eu vivo no Rio Grande do Sul, o mais normal é “nós”, sem ditongação e com o o esse não chiado. Muito eventualmente se ouve alguém falando “nóis”, e, a depender do círculo social, a muitos creio que isso provavelmente gere estranhamento. Mas sinceramente não parece que a forma “nóis” seja vista como uma pronúncia considerada menos correta pelas pessoas comuns, até porque vários jornalistas de grandes canais de televisão. como a Miriam Leitão, por exemplo, a usam. O ex-presidente Fernando Henrique Cardoso diz “nóis” também. Acho que o “nóis” é malvisto mais no Sul e quem sabe (muito quem sabe mesmo) em São Paulo, porque no resto do país o padrão é ditongar sempre, mesmo nas classes mais altas. (_Hipótese provavelmente errada_).



É uma expressão pouco usada?


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Estás misturando alhos e bugalhos. A redução do 'o' no fim é um traço geral da língua, ao passo que 'nóis' é um traço de dialeto quando não de idioleto.



Que seja, o que eu queria expressar era mais a parte da indução mesmo.



Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> É uma expressão pouco usada?



Não saberia dimensionar com exatidão; digo que, embora já a tenha ouvido da boca de algumas pessoas, muito raramente (quase nunca) a ouço no meu dia a dia. Parece mais servir como símbolo do que seria uma gíria tradicional (mais pra antiga) do Rio Grande do Sul, assim como “tchê”, outro gauchismo já não mais usado espontaneamente pela maioria das pessoas, mas sim só de maneira mais teatral, quando se quer enfatizar o próprio gauchismo (o que não se poder dizer sobre o “bah”, que é ainda uma gíria vivíssima por aqui, de jovens a idosos).


----------

